# 5 Millionen Briten wurden bereits Opfer von Online-Betrügern



## Captain Picard (11 Januar 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/68217
http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/21/21759/1.html


> Spam-Mails sind deutlich erfolgreicher, als bislang angenommen
> Ha ha, auf so etwas wie  die Briefe der  Nigeria-Connection fällt doch kein vernünftiger Mensch herein, sollte man meinen. Doch wenn es nur jeder Tausendste tut, haben sich die unendlichen Mengen von Müll-Mails bereits rentiert. Tatsächlich scheint jedoch fast jeder zehnte Brite auf betrügerische Spam-Mails hereinzufallen


Der Hauptgrund dürfte eine  Kombination aus Naivität und Gier sein. Ob das hier so viel besser ist,
wage ich zu bezweifeln...
siehe auch http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13136
cp


----------



## stieglitz (11 Januar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Ob das hier so viel besser ist,
> wage ich zu bezweifeln...
> siehe auch http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13136
> cp


Niiiiiiieeemals, wir Deutschen sind doch dafür viel zu klug!
Auf sowas fallen wir niiiiieeee rein.
Höchstens österreichische Bauern.


----------



## Adele (11 Januar 2006)

@ stieglitz

Ich will Dir ja nicht den Glauben nehmen....     :holy:


----------



## rolf76 (11 Januar 2006)

In Deutschland erwischt es nicht die Bauern, sondern die Zahnärzte...



> Ein 38-jähriger Mann muss sich seit Mittwoch vor dem Landgericht Stuttgart *wegen Betrugs tausender Zahnärzte* verantworten. Der Maurer hat gestanden, mit einem Komplizen gefälschte Schreiben der Bundesversicherungsanstalt für Angestellte (BfA) an rund 4500 Zahnärzte in ganz Deutschland geschickt zu haben, um deren Bankdaten auszuspionieren. In der Folge überwiesen sich die Männer von den Zahnarztkonten 840.000 Euro. Der inzwischen gefasste Haupttäter ist ein ehemaliger Bundeswehrarzt.


http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/stz/page/detail.php/1070124


----------

